# Help!



## Talierin (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm doing a drawing of Nienor Niniel, and I need to know her hair and eye color. Does anyone know what they would be? I know I saw a list of all the character's hair and eye colors somewheres once, but I can't find it. If anyone knows where something like that is, please let me know!


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 22, 2003)

She was golden haired.


----------



## Kahmûl (Mar 23, 2003)

I think she had blue eyes but im not 100% sure.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 23, 2003)

I should know but I don't really. I always thought of her as being dark-haired and dark-eyed, but I have that with many characters from Tolkien's works and most of the times it isn't true. I couldn't find it in the Sil, maybe it's in HoME, which I don't have. Could you post a quote Inderjit?


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 23, 2003)

this comes from narn i hin hurin from UT:



> Then the others turned, and saw that the sun shone upon a head of gold: for it was Nienor, and her hood was blown back by the wind.


so golden hair....


> Then Morwen saw in the grey eyes of Nienor the steadfast-ness of Húrin; and she wavered, but she could not overcome her pride, and would not seem thus (save the fair words) to be led back by her daughter, as one old and doting.


and grey eyes.


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 24, 2003)

> And now with opened eye he saw her, remembering his father, there in womans voice was his voice...and his hair like to gold



This is taken from HoME 11, and is describing Turin's realisation that Niniel was his sister, after his slaying by Brandir.

Also, from HoME 11:



> The old woman told him that her daugther was tall, with golden hair and blue eyes...



This is an alternative 'ending' by Tolkien ,which was dropped in which Turin meets Morwen.


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 24, 2003)

would a compromis for the eyes do'? so... grey-blue or something??


----------



## Talierin (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I'll prolly just do a grey-blueish color...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 24, 2003)

Haha... Mine are Gray-Blue-Green... It's quite strange...


----------



## Talierin (Mar 25, 2003)

Ta da, here's it all done! http://www.eastofthewoods.com/smug/art/art/nienor.jpg

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 25, 2003)

WOW that looks great!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 27, 2003)

I didn't know you can make such a masterpiece.


----------

